

Facebook Outage: Wake Up Call For Websites - japhyr
http://blog.catchpoint.com/2012/06/01/facebook-outage-wake-up-call-for-websites/

======
j79
I was lucky enough to listen to Souders talk at Fluent this past week. He
talked about Front-end SPOFs and specifically an experience in Beijing where
Business Insider didn't load because of a third party widget (Twitter, in his
case) being blocked.

One site he mentioned (and great for testing) was webpagetest.org.

Here are the slides from the talk: <http://stevesouders.com/talks.php>

He blogged about the issue here:
[http://www.stevesouders.com/blog/2012/03/28/frontend-spof-
in...](http://www.stevesouders.com/blog/2012/03/28/frontend-spof-in-beijing/)

------
rabidsnail
Before you deploy, test with facebook.com and twitter.com sent to 0.0.0.0 in
your hosts file. Facebook has been getting more reliable, so it's possible to
develop a feature and deploy it without Facebook breaking.

~~~
ars
That may not be enough. If the browser receives an instant connection error it
will continue with the other parts of the page.

You want to link it to a machine that will never reply - or worse will start
to reply and then just sit there.

~~~
duskwuff
For this purpose, 1.1.1.1 is probably an OK IP to use for testing. It's in a
range that's technically a routable public IP, but which will almost certainly
never be announced (as it receives a ridiculous amount of bogus traffic).

------
zyce
Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to
complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, webmaster@blog.catchpoint.com and
inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done
that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Apache/2.2.9 Server at blog.catchpoint.com Port 80

~~~
alastairpat
You probably didn't need to copy and paste the entire error message. You can
easily access the webpage through Google's cache if you're having problems –
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&outpu...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-
ab&q=cache%3Ablog.catchpoint.com%2F2012%2F06%2F01%2Ffacebook-outage-wake-up-
call-for-
websites%2F&oq=&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=d7bf78f7e353c07d&biw=1152&bih=706)

~~~
degenerate
Posting the entire error message was a tongue-in-cheek retort to the article's
main point: handling outages.

------
jkimmel
The 1x1 pixel trick he mentions is a wonderful little hack. Such an elegant
solution to keeping your clients' sites working without even requiring site
managers' action.

------
paps
Does anyone know what caused the outage at Facebook?

~~~
Treisfeo
Developers

